# R.V carport



## kirby (Jul 10, 2010)

I live in Kennesaw and I'm thinking of getting a metal carport built for my D350 camper.  Anyone have any info where I could get some more ideas  and prices.  I already have a couple of prices for a 12x12x26.  Let me know if anybody has any numbers thanks


----------



## Square_Dots (Jul 11, 2010)

http://www.gaport.com/
http://georgia.alliedbuildings.com/
http://www.superiorportablebuildings.com/


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 11, 2010)

I used to sell RnB out of Jackson Ga, great folks to deal with and great products
http://www.randbmetalstructures.com/index.php

check with your local county and city codes , some places dont allow tempory structures


----------



## kirby (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks for the info, The best price I have got so far is a place called APEX buildings in Dalton Ga.  I don't think that I will have any code issues where I live..


----------



## manley (Jul 20, 2010)

I just bought a 18X36 A-Frame with 10' legs for just under $2,000... that was from Keen Buildings here in Valdosta.  They sell all over though.  www.keensbuildings.com


----------

